# Need info on Interstate 40



## Meerekat (Jul 26, 2001)

Hi all, I am new to this forum. My hubby and I are going to be going on Vacation next week. Our first destination will be Loretta Lynns Ranch for the Amature Natitonal Motocross Races, my husband programed the software for the scoring.  We have been going down there for the past 4 years. From there we will be heading out to Durango Colorado for our two week vacation.  We have a Class C motorhome and we pull our three dirt motorcyles on our trailer.  We have made this same trip twice before, last was 1999. We took I-40 and found it to be horrible in Arkansas.  Now I hear that there is alot of construction all across I-40 all the way into NM.  Someone suggested that we take US 60 out instead. We are leaving Tuesday morning for Durango and have to be out there by Thursday evening, that gives us 3 days to get there. Has anyone recently traveled out west on I-40 who can tell us what we are in for?  Same for US 60. I need to decide the best route that will get us there on time. We drive 9am till 11pm or midnight.  Can someone give me some good advice quickly?  Thanks Karen

Karen


----------



## Will Daniels (Jul 27, 2001)

Need info on Interstate 40

I was out West about a month ago on I-40,and Arkansas was terrible.Beyond that there was some construction,but nothing that would dely traffic.Am not familiar with I-60.Have a nice trip.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 27, 2001)

Need info on Interstate 40

Hi Karen,
Sounds like a good trip for show and tell.  Take pictures and keep us posted.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------

